# Airpods / Ondes / Nocivité



## Pookitoo (13 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour,

Je voulais apporter des précisions sur les ondes et j'ai des questions sur les écouteurs Bluetooth.

_(je tiens à préciser que ce n'est que des informations que j'ai pu glaner, je ne suis pas spécialiste des ondes, juste un consommateur qui essaye d'être attentif, donc n'hésitez pas à me corriger si vous avez des informations concrètes et sérieuses _

*Quelques recommandations que j'ai pu lire à propos du wifi, et qui ne coutent rien à appliquer :*
- Mettre sa box wifi en hauteur (améliore la portée et limite l'exposition) et éloigné des chambres !
- Si vous connaissez des heures durant lesquelles vous n'utilisez pas le wifi vous pouvez programmer des heures de coupures.
- Idéalement pour les ordinateurs fixes : du RJ45 (mais bon re-cabler son appart ou sa maison ...)
- Le wifi n'émet pas de grosses quantités d'ondes, seulement lors de streaming ou téléchargement (et encore à priori ce n'est pas énorme non plus)

*Les téléphones :*
- Là si on se fit à ce que j'ai pu lire : c'est le mal absolu !
- On évite de téléphoner sans kit main libre
- On évite de se servir de son téléphone quand il ne capte pas beaucoup
- On évite le téléphone en voiture ! (l'histoire de la cage de Faraday)
- On ne dort pas avec son tel à 50 cm de sa téte !!!!!!!!
- Le DECT (oui les téléphones de maison sans fil, bah on est pas loin de l'émission des smartphones : pouf désactivé sur la Freebox )

*Le CPL :*
- Je pensais que c'était la solution idéale mais que néni !!  a priori c'est pire que le Wifi car il transforme tout votre réseau électrique comme émetteur d'ondes électromagnétiques !

*Le bluetooth :*
- Trés très faible (dans les 1000 fois moins qu'un smartphone à ce que j'ai pu lire)

Voilà en gros ce que j'ai pu glaner comme informations sur mes nombreuses recherches, et finalement en essayant d'entrecouper tout ça, ça m'a plutôt rassuré. Une étude en particulier : ils avaient un détecteur pour faire pas mal de tests objectifs et par exemple les box wifi étaient très faible en émission d'ondes. (bon ok à priori le métro c'est énorme ce qu'on se prend dans la tête comme ondes, et dans la capitale, il y a des endroits bien chargés également)

*Voici donc ma question :

J'ai pu lire également que les casques filaires servent d'amplificateur pour les ondes et que finalement le bluetooth était limite potentiellement moins nuisible que le filaire (sur les faibles rayonnement que les deux impliquent).

Mais que le plus important dans les ondes est surtout lié à la durée d'exposition

Les écouteurs bluetooth, notamment les nouveaux Airpods, on se colle un émetteur récepteur d'ondes direct dans l'oreille pendant 5 h  voir plus par jours ? Heu, il y aurait des spécialistes pour m'expliquer que le Bluetooth est tellement faible que ça craint rien ?*


----------



## melaure (13 Septembre 2016)

Tu auras sans doute vu que dans World War Z, ce n'est pas un virus, mais bien les nouveaux airpods qui sont à l'origine de la transformation en zombie ... voilà donc pour la dangerosité ... mais c'est tellement fashion !


----------



## Pookitoo (13 Septembre 2016)

Je m'attendais à des réponses comme ça  Pas de soucis, il faut bien des consommateurs insouciants, sinon comment vendre du Bisphénol, de faire la promotion des cigarettes il y a 50 ans en disant que c'était très bien, de vendre du transgénique, etc ... Mais je prend ça comme un trait d'humour , pas très constructif mais il faut bien rigoler un peu


----------



## Moonwalker (13 Septembre 2016)

Mais tu fais comme tu veux mec.

Vu mon âge et toutes les merdes qu'on m'a fait bouffer depuis que je suis venu au monde, sans parler des merdes qu'on me fait respirer à longueur de journée, les ondes électromagnétiques sont le cadet de mes soucis. Encore heureux que je vivais en France en 1986 et que la frontière m'a protégé de l'exposition aux retombés de Tchernobyl. À cinquante kilomètres près j'étais chez les boches à me faire irradier.

Melaure à raison, j'ai vu le film, les zombies ça craint beaucoup plus.


----------



## Pookitoo (13 Septembre 2016)

Ok ... Merci pour ton intervention également ! Tu as raison, au point où on en est  Laissons faire et achetons !


----------



## melaure (14 Septembre 2016)

Pour t'achever, il suffisait juste de regarder Cash Investigation hier soir. Miam la bonne charcuterie industrielle cancérigène. Tu as regardé sur l'étiquette des AirPods s'il y avait du Nitrite de Sodium ?


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2016)

Exigeons l'étiquetage 5C des oreillettes blue touffe!


----------



## Pookitoo (14 Septembre 2016)

Ok, merci à tous pour vos interventions pertinentes, ça fait plaisir : un forum pour échanger ses idées, donner ses opinions, vraiment, c'est aussi ça internet ! Avec des blagues à n'en plus finir, à se rouler par terre même ! des acheteurs heureux et insouciants ! Vraiment merci, vous avez illuminé ma journée ! 

Allez, il doit bien me rester un petit stock d'Amiante à vendre si vous voulez ! Il faut bien fêter ça 

Bon, après cette bonne tranche de rigolade, on peut éventuellement fermer ce post à troll ? (j'avoue c'est dommage, car on se marrait bien). Bonne journée à vous petits moutons et surtout ne réfléchissez pas trop, car j'ai lu dans une étude que trop réfléchir pouvait donner des maladies !


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2016)

Toutes ces ondes font déjà suffisamment chauffer notre cerveau pour ne pas en rajouter en cherchant à réfléchir, quand meme!


----------



## peyret (14 Septembre 2016)

Champagne !! pour fêter la fermeture du post


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2016)

C'était quoi au fait l'objet de ce fil?
J'ai relu le premier message, je cherche toujours la question (qui pourtant est annoncée en gras "Voici donc la question")


----------



## Pookitoo (14 Septembre 2016)

il y a quelque chose d'addictif à vos réponses, mais oui, je suis désolé, je vais faire simple :
=> Ecouteurs Bluetooth : bien ou pas bien ?


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2016)

Ça dépend...
Du modele (écouteurs sans marque à 10€? casque circumaural de marque à 300€?
De la musique écoutée (classique? Jazz? Variétés? Rap? Métal? Patrick Sébastien?)
Des conditions d'écoute (dans le métro? A la maison? Durant un footing?)
Du type d'émetteur (on parle beaucoup de la qualité des récepteurs, mais si l'émetteur envoie de la merde, ca ne va pas arranger la réception)
De la qualité des fichiers numériques 

Quant au plan physiologique, il y a débat, mais personnellement je ne vois pas l'intérêt de prendre des risques meme potentiels, alors qu'un bon casque filaire m'assure une meilleure qualité de restitution, pour moins cher et sans risque sanitaire.


----------



## melaure (14 Septembre 2016)

La réponse était déjà dans la question. La puissance d'émission de BT est si faible à coté du GSM que si tu as un GSM, tu te moques complètement de l'impact du BT. C'est le mobile qui te tuera d'abord


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2016)

melaure a dit:


> La réponse était déjà dans la question. La puissance d'émission de BT est si faible à coté du GSM que si tu as un GSM, tu te moques complètement de l'impact du BT. C'est le mobile qui te tuera d'abord



L'oreillette Bluetooth est à quelques mm de ton cerveau quand le GSM peut être conservé à plus d'1 m dans une poche de pantalon avec des oreillettes filaires... La puissance diminuant en fonction du carré de la distance, le risque est sans doute assez comparable


----------



## Pookitoo (14 Septembre 2016)

Oo ! Merci pour vos avis  Là j'ai plus l'impression de dialoguer !
Donc :
@r e m y : J'ai tendance à penser comme toi, j'utilise actuellement du filaire mais je vois le coté pratique du bluetooth, et avant de franchir le pas je voulais savoir si quelqu'un avait plus d'informations que moi et pouvait me rassurer ou au contraire me dire que ce n'était pas super en sois.

@melaure : je n'ai fais que lire différents rapports sur le net, je n'ai pas vraiment de connaissances sur les ondes. On sait jamais, je sais qu'il y a quelques petits génies qui traînent sur le forum, donc j'espérais une réponse plus personnalisé que ce que je peux lire sur le net


----------



## melaure (14 Septembre 2016)

r e m y a dit:


> L'oreillette Bluetooth est à quelques mm de ton cerveau quand le GSM peut être conservé à plus d'1 m dans une poche de pantalon avec des oreillettes filaires... La puissance diminuant en fonction du carré de la distance, le risque est sans doute assez comparable



Il n'y a pas que le cerveau qui est impacté. Tu crois peux-être que tout ce que tu as dans le reste du corps est insensible ? Et dans le temps on pouvait parasiter de loin un TV cathodique avec un GSM. Cela en dit long sur la puissance de l'émetteur ...


----------



## r e m y (14 Septembre 2016)

Pour ce qui est des oreillettes, moi je trouve plein de côtés pratiques au filaire...
Ne serait-ce que d'enlever une oreillette et de la laisser pendre au bout de son fil, quand on a besoin de parler à quelqu'un...
Mais aussi d'avoir des commandes déportées le long du fil et un micro proche de la bouche   

En plus pas d'appairage associant les oreillettes à un matériel et devant être désactivé pour un appairage avec un autre matériel. 
Si je veux utiliser mes oreillettes filaires sur mon MacBookPro, je les branche et ça fonctionne instantanément.

Et je ne te parle pas des problèmes d'autonomie et de recharge à prévoir...


----------



## Pookitoo (14 Septembre 2016)

Le cerveau est plus sensible, et à priori nous sommes bombardé d'ondes en tout genre depuis bien longtemps, le problème viendrait plutôt de la durée d'exposition et de la proximité. Mais on lit tellement de choses, comme le fait que le filaire ferait antenne (il y avait même pendant un moment des écouteurs filaires où le fil était entouré de vide d'air .... ), d'autres sites expliquaient même que le bluetooth était préférable au filaire .... Alors je n'y croyais pas mais quand j'ai vu (et c'est prouvé) que le CPL émet plus de rayonnements magnétiques que le wifi ça m'a pas mal surpris également !

J'aime bien comprendre les choses !

et 





> En plus pas d'appairage associant les oreillettes à un matériel et devant être désactivé pour un appairage avec un autre matériel.
> Si je veux utiliser mes oreillettes filaires sur mon MacBookPro, je les barnche et ça fonctionne instantanément.



Voyant la direction d'Apple, j'ai peur que les futurs macbook n'aient plus de jack non plus !


----------



## Pookitoo (14 Septembre 2016)

Un exemple de ce qui me parait étrange :



> *L’oreillette filaire divise au moins par 10 l’exposition de la tête aux ondes radio*par rapport au niveau maximal d’exposition du téléphone mobile (Débit d’Absorption Spécifique, ou DAS). Si le téléphone est utilisé dans de bonnes conditions de réception radio, l’exposition peut être d’avantage réduite.
> 
> *L’oreillette Bluetooth divise par 100 en moyenne l’exposition de la tête aux ondes radio*, toujours par rapport au niveau maximal d’exposition du téléphone mobile. Elle émet à une puissance de 100 à 800 fois inférieure à celle d’un téléphone mobile.



source : SFR



> – *"Il faut préférer l'oreillette Bluetooth à l'oreillette filaire"*
> FAUX, le Bluetooth est également incompatible avec la santé. Dire que l'on est cent fois moins irradié avec un portable équipé d'une oreillette Bluetooth est une légende inventée par l'industrie et colportée. Le Bluetooth émet plus faiblement en intensité qu'un DECT ou un portable mais à fréquence plus élevée (2,45 Ghz). La seule protection pour un portable est l'oreillette filaire ou le mode haut parleur (quand on le peut).



source : Robin des toits


----------



## Moonwalker (14 Septembre 2016)

Pookitoo a dit:


> Ecouteurs Bluetooth : bien ou pas bien ?


Mon banquier a vu le prix des Airpod, il a dit "pas bien". J'ai fortement ressenti ses ondes négatives.

Maintenant, j'évite autant que possible les machins sur les oreilles. J'ai une ouïe parfaite et j'entend la préserver le plus longtemps possible. Car ce n'est pas uniquement le volume qui pose problème avec les écouteurs et les casques mais le temps passé avec le bruit directement dans les oreilles.

Je crois qu'avant de se griller le cerveau, beaucoup se seront bousillés l'oreille interne.


----------



## Pookitoo (15 Septembre 2016)

Et voilà : http://macbidouille.com/news/2016/0...de-retirer-la-prise-casque-de-ses-ordinateurs


958 x 104​


----------



## roquebrune (11 Novembre 2016)

j'espere qu'ils retireront la prise jack de partout, je ne suis pas convaincu par le nouveau macbook pro  (le prix pour ce qu'ils offrent) mais s'il y a un point positif  ce sont ces 4 prises usb-c
je trouve ça parfait
j'aimerais le prochain sans autre chose qu'usb-c et avec un clavier 100% virtuel

pour revenir au fil j'utilise un casque Bose QC35 sans fil et c'est fantastique
pour ceux qui n'aiment pas les ondes   essayez ça https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/architecture-of-radio/id1035160239?mt=8


----------



## Lesoud (4 Octobre 2018)

Pour moi les AirPods ne change en rien l’impacte d’onde sur le long terme mais je crois remarquer que je dors moins bien depuis que je les ai et ça quand je les mets le soir juste avant d’allée me coucher mais sinon les portées  en dehors des heures précédent le sommeil a peut d’importance ce n’est que dès onde de plus ...


----------



## deadlocker (13 Février 2019)

_EDIT: j'ai pris le WIFI en comparaison. Je corrige avec la 3G. _
EDIT2 : une vidéo qui compare la puissance d'émission d'un iPhone et d'un airpod.. Edifiant!

Hello, ce thread remonte de loin...

Comme je cherchais à m'informer sur le sujet, je me permets d'apporter des informations quantitatives :
- La puissance d'émission Bluetooth des airpods est de 10-12dBm, soit 10mW
https://fccid.io/document.php?id=3118444
- La puissance d'émission d'un téléphone est de l'ordre de 125mW en 3G

--> Un facteur 10 (ou 100 pour du GSM) donc

- Le débit d'absorption spécifique des airpods serait de 0,46 W/kg.
https://fccid.io/document.php?id=3118444
- Les mesures ANFR de DAS d'iPhone vont de 0.27 à 1W/kg
https://data.anfr.fr/explore/embed/...disjunctive.marque&disjunctive.modele&q=apple

--> Les méthodes de mesures sont forcément différentes (US vs FR), mais les ordres de grandeurs sont identiques... Comment ça se fait, pour des puissances d'émissions différentes d'un facteur 10 ?

Les normes légales sont respectées. Mais je pense que la question de l'innocuité ne peut être balayée si facilement. Perso, je ne pense pas que les ondes EM soient dangereuses pour la santé, dans une certaine mesure. J'avais trouvé l'étude d'un laboratoire bordelais qui établissit la corrélation entre tumeurs cérébrales bénignes et utilisation du téléphone portables pour une utilisation intensive seulement :
https://pdfs.semanticscholar.org/d4aa/f4bf6fdd397a7d0028671cd0d0f82cdfcb6f.pdf
Puisque certaines personnes écoutent plus la musiques qu'ils ne téléphonent. L'exposition aux ondes est donc de plus grande durées...

Je ne suis pas à la page des études sur le sujet, je ne fais que partagé et espère n'avoir pas écrit trop de conneries...

Autre source : 
https://www.saferemr.com/2016/09/airpods-are-apples-new-wireless-earbuds.html
https://macintoshhowto.com/hardware/extreme-emf-exposure-from-apple-airpods.html
Cette vidéo est édifiante, mais il faut la décortiquer je pense


----------

